# Gadgets for Glock 19



## DKnut (Jan 3, 2009)

What is Nice and what is Need?

I have the extended sliderelease and would'nt want to go by with out it.

Same goes for the +2 magasin adapter.

I tried the extended magasinerelease, but it came off again (in some holsters it can release the magasin).

I thought about some of these aftermarked sights with trion (or what ever it is called), but actually the cheap original sights work super for me, so why bother.

What am I missing? Any grib improvements?

Pictures or links to what you, as a Glock owner, think you can not live without will be apreseated.


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

As far as improvements, night sights Trijicon or Meprolight, LaserMax, plug, siderlock are a few I can think of.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Buy some extra mags if you don't already have enough. Um.....save the money on the sights and lasers, and just buy more handguns!!!!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

If you are truly looking for gadgets, is a tactical light an option for you? I personally see limited uses for one, but I must confess that they are kind of cool. :numbchuck:


----------



## DKnut (Jan 3, 2009)

NAS T MAG said:


> plug, siderlock are a few I can think of.


Lasermax is er pretty cool gadget I'll admit but what is a "siderlock" and a "plug"?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

A plug is a small piece of plastic (in most cases) to stuff in the hole in the back strap, right behind the magazine well. I have no idea what a siderlock is.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I do not know what a siderlock is either. Maybe they meant slide lock???

I have a Glock 23 and I like the Glock sights also. One thing I have been thinking about getting done is to get the grip modified. I would like to get rid of the finger spacers and possibly have the grip fashioned similar to my Sig P229. Here is a web site that does the work.

http://www.bowietacticalconcepts.com/index.html

There are other places that do this work it just happens to be close to my location. Check out the forum Glock Gunsmithing for more info

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=11834

I also have a problem with the mag release and use the extended mag release with a Fobus holster - no problems.

Looking at the grip modifications they can also cut out a groove at the mag release for easier access. Probably going to have that done also.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Roger that!

I had never heard of that until now.

Always something new.

Thanx:mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> Roger that!
> 
> I had never heard of that until now.
> 
> ...


Google is our friend. :mrgreen:


----------



## DKnut (Jan 3, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Roger that!
> 
> I had never heard of that until now.
> 
> ...


But Why?

What does it do that is not already being done??


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

DKnut said:


> What does it do that is not already being done??


I was wondering the same thing. Also, having a manual safety on the actual trigger seems like a really bad idea.

The again, you did ask for gadgets and that is certainly a gadget. :mrgreen:


----------



## DKnut (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok I think I finally got it. So it is a safety that one has to push (move) before one can pull the tricker? Almóst like a traditional safety....right?


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

DKnut said:


> Ok I think I finally got it. So it is a safety that one has to push (move) before one can pull the tricker? Almóst like a traditional safety....right?


Looks like it, but man did they ever pick the absolutely worst place to mount a safety.... I definitely don't recommend it.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I don't own a Glock but I'm sure I wouldn't want that device on my trigger. The way I feel is that if my finger is going to touch the trigger, it's because I have already made up my mind that I'm ready to shoot therefore having the Siderlock would be irrelevant.


----------



## tmayn14 (Aug 5, 2008)

i agree the siderlock seems like a bad idea.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

So the Glock has 3 safety's built into it - why would you add a 4th?

Maybe it's for child proofing?? Me I use a gun safe. Can you imagine getting into a gun battle and trying to find that thing!

That's one accessory off my list.


----------



## DKnut (Jan 3, 2009)

Yep is not my idea of a usefull gadget, but it is cop and soldier "safe"


----------



## DKnut (Jan 3, 2009)

Just ordered the Pachmayr Slip-On Grips with Finger Grooves Medium Rubber Black.

Not that I'm sure that I will install it, but does any one use this?


----------



## G2740 (Mar 29, 2009)

unpecador said:


>


Looks like a really neat way to get killed if you ever needed to use your gun in a hurry.


----------



## Grizcat68 (Feb 16, 2009)

G2740 said:


> Looks like a really neat way to get killed if you ever needed to use your gun in a hurry.


Put one on my 27 and love having it, do not use it when carrying but works nice when stowing. Wouldn't really worry about carrying either, just as fast as without if your used to duck hunting!! Sure to get flamed for this, but it is my pistol:numbchuck:


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

If you're going to carry a Glock, you don't need any gadgets. Night sights would be nice, but that's about it.


----------



## tmayn14 (Aug 5, 2008)

i put a jentra plug in mine and a hogue handall grip on it. i have big hands and must have that grip on my glocks, makes it much more comfortable.


----------

